# Sting-Ray Deluxe seat post length?



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 23, 2021)

Does anyone know if the front seat post found on a 65 (or similar) Sting-Ray is longer or the same size as a typical seat post found on a heavyweight cruiser?  I've got some lying around and wondering if they will work or I need to find a Sting-Ray specific post.  To be clear, I allready have the saddle (70's Troxel, ~standard banana) and rear loop, which is 24" from clamp to seat connection.  Thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 23, 2021)

el_Luchador76 said:


> Does anyone know if the front seat post found on a 65 (or similar) Sting-Ray is longer or the same size as a typical seat post found on a heavyweight cruiser?  I've got some lying around and wondering if they will work or I need to find a Sting-Ray specific post.  To be clear, I allready have the saddle (70's Troxel, ~standard banana) and rear loop, which is 24" from clamp to seat connection.  Thanks!



Not exactly sure but I think the Stingray post is longer. That being said if you have the seat down far enough it will not matter. I'm a bit taller and like the seat way up and therefor need the longer post.


----------



## pinopat (Aug 23, 2021)

According to the 1964 and 1965 dealer catalogs the part number for the Stingray seat post was 7208. The 7208 part was described in the 1964 parts catalog as "Chrome, 14 inches long". There is no diameter provided. It is the seat post with the longest stated length. (So it is longer) Here is the seat post section from the 1964 parts and accessories documentation (look at part number 7208 about halfway down the list).


----------



## el_Luchador76 (Aug 24, 2021)

That's amazing!  Thanks!


----------

